# Portable Directv



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was just poking around on the DirecTV website, looking to see if they have gone back to TiVo for their DVR's yet (They have not.







), and stumbled across this puppy. Looks pretty cool... wonder how it works.









Portable DirecTV All-in-One

Includes Monitor, receiver and a flat panel antenna all in one briefcase size package.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Looks nice.... except for the price. $999.00. yikes !!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Interesting








Thanks for sharing









Ed


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If it works well, It would be well worth the price (have you priced automatic dishes for the RV?). If it happens to work while in motion (I doubt it) it would be a KILLER deal. My guess about it however, is that it is not going to work well if there is anything (trees) blocking the southerly view.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was just poking around on the DirecTV website, looking to see if they have gone back to TiVo for their DVR's yet (They have not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if they do... I still have an old TiVo DirecTv unit at home that I refuse to let go of, but it is starting to make some funny noises.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We actually got a demo of this a few months ago --

Just so you know --

Screen is not greatest -- bright sunlight kills it...

Still has to see the Southern sky to pick up the satellite beam

For 999.00 you are really wasting your money -- its nothing more then a small 17" monitor + one of those boxes you rent from DirectTV for 5.00 a month and thats about it... last about an hour without a charge --

The way that most of us are doing Satellite now in the RVs are MUCH better... ie .. buy an extra duish from Ebay -- bring the spare box from home -- hook it to the OUTBACK TV...

If you were just tent camping this would be great ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I was just poking around on the DirecTV website, looking to see if they have gone back to TiVo for their DVR's yet (They have not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if they do... I still have an old TiVo DirecTv unit at home that I refuse to let go of, but it is starting to make some funny noises.....
[/quote]

I know what you mean. Ours is still working great, but I would like to replace the receiver in the bedroom with a receiver/DVR. From what I have heard and read, the new non-TiVo DVR's that DirecTV is pushing are absolute garbage. It's too bad they made the switch, really. The TiVo receiver we have now is a fantastic unit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was just poking around on the DirecTV website, looking to see if they have gone back to TiVo for their DVR's yet (They have not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if they do... I still have an old TiVo DirecTv unit at home that I refuse to let go of, but it is starting to make some funny noises.....
[/quote]

I know what you mean. Ours is still working great, but I would like to replace the receiver in the bedroom with a receiver/DVR. From what I have heard and read, the new non-TiVo DVR's that DirecTV is pushing are absolute garbage. It's too bad they made the switch, really. The TiVo receiver we have now is a fantastic unit.

[/quote]

I know... I am gonna be really bummed when it finally goes - I love my TiVo - guess I could start checking ebay....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting stuff Doug, I got my Camping World catalog tonight and what's it have? Vu Qube Portable Satellite TV Antenna


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I know... I am gonna be really bummed when it finally goes - I love my TiVo - guess I could start checking ebay....


If your unit is no longer under warranty (which I am assuming it's not) I would open it up and check to see if the cooling fan is the source of the noise. These are usually the culprit and should be easy to replace. While you're in there, give it a good dusting with compressed air. If you wait until the cooling fan fails, the unit may overheat and cause permanent damage.


----------

